# .



## Rusty_Raccoon (Apr 28, 2019)

.


----------



## Moar Krabs (Apr 28, 2019)

I do have a crow fursona, but I barely mention him. And yeah, crows are cool


----------



## Skittlesthehusky (Apr 28, 2019)

I wouldn't consider my character being a fursona, but I did use to have a crow character named Benny who I used as a comfort oc during incredibly rough times.
I agree! Crows are very cool.


----------



## Moar Krabs (Apr 28, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> crows be high iq individuals


Ye thats true. I heard if trained, they can speak better than parrots


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 29, 2019)

I've encountered several blue jay sonas which are related to crows (both corvids).

I'm just a duck.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 29, 2019)

Not a crow, but i is still birb :3 phoenix!


----------



## GalacticFigurine (Jun 5, 2019)

Why... Yes. I do. 
Thank you! I'm hoping to find more crows here...


----------



## jffry890 (Jun 11, 2019)

I need to draw more crows.  Crows are awesome animals.


----------



## Skychickens (Jun 11, 2019)

I have a character based on my wife that’s a magpie...closest I have.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jun 11, 2019)

I've thought about making a crow/panther mix. 
(Who knew the catbee liked making hybrids huh)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 11, 2019)

I used photos of Blue Jays and grackles for reference while creating Pik, if that counts for anything.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 5, 2019)

my friend Nick (Nicholas not Nicola. i know 2 Nicks) has a crow fursuit with like a straight jacket as part of it.


----------



## quirkyandbrutal (Jul 18, 2019)

Hell yeah. I’m super new here so I still don’t have an image of mine but they’re a crow named Raum (after the crow demon)


----------



## Keefur (Jul 18, 2019)

No, but I have seen two or three crow fursuits.


----------



## FodderForGayBirds (Aug 18, 2019)

I've made crow characters, but my sona is an owl (at least until I have other ideas for one)


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Aug 18, 2019)

Mine’s a raven does that count?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 19, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Mine’s a raven does that count?



Same family, so it counts


----------

